# Stupid Question about Trotting....



## HorseCrazyNC (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok guys....so this might sound stupid or obvious...but how do you guys trot in endurance races? I mean do you sit the trot, post for the whole thing, two point, etc....
I want to get into the sport (I work at a barn who has a horse for me and everything!:loveshower and this little question has been bugging me XD. 


One more thing...
I currently ride western. A long time ago, I rode English (jumping), and though I didn't much enjoy jumping, I liked how much more contact you have in an English towel. Many of the Endurance saddles I'm interested in look to be like slightly padded English saddles...my instructor and I have laid out a program to get me ready for this: we'll do half of my lessons in the ring with an English saddle, and the other half out on the trails with a Western saddle. How do you think that sounds? (Note: I won't be ready to actually do endurance for a while...desperately need more experience...so an endurance saddle isn't a "need" at the moment :wink


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do mostly posting trot, but that does depend on the terrain to some extent. I will do two-point/stand going up and down hill. Basically I will do anything except sit!

I do all my riding in english saddles, and some have more padding than others. Biggest thing is to find what fits your horse and you the best.


----------



## HorseCrazyNC (Jun 11, 2015)

Lol why on earth did I put "English towel?" Wow XD


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

HorseCrazyNC said:


> Lol why on earth did I put "English towel?" Wow XD


I assumed that was an autocorrect 'fix'.. my phone does that all the time. :wink:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought maybe English Towel was a new fad. And absolutely more contact with a towel than a saddle.
Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I post the trot for the majority of the ride, but will two point to give different muscle groups a break. 

Ride in the saddle that fits and is most comfortable for both you and the horse. I have an endurance saddle, but my second choice would be to ride in a Dressage saddle. If you're more comfortable in a Western saddle and it fits, go for it! There are plenty of folks that ride in Western saddles without issue, especially in limited distance rides.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Houston!! I have missed you! How is riding in Houston?? Please hive David a hug for me if you go to 7IL!!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey greentree! I've not been on the forums for a while!

How are you? Riding in Houston is HOT and sticky right now, but can't complain! Getting plenty of ride time in on my horse and others too! I'm actually very tempted to start boarding at 7IL, its just so far. Trying to head there every week or so to condition!


----------

